# Los Angeles Woodworkers - Rent Shop Time?



## rmc (Apr 20, 2012)

I am a brand new woodworker in Los Angeles (Near sherman oaks) trying to get into the hobby. Currently, I am attempting to make the end-grain cutting board Hard Maple and Purple Heart by following the videos on "The Wood Whisperer" website. The challenge I am running into is that I have been trying to complete the project by using a circular saw with a homemade edge guide instead of a table saw / band saw / track saw etc…

I have quickly discovered that my circular saw is under-powered and not up to the task of cutting through the hard maple in a straight line. The blade is binding, it veers off course when it slows down, and it is really struggling to get through the wood. This week I have tried a lot of different approaches, but after a lot of hours, a hacked up piece of maple, and a rapidly dulling saw blade, my frustration is growing and I think I need a little guidance from someone with more experience.

Since I don't have access to a bandsaw or table saw (and have zero experience using either of these tools) I thought it might be a good idea to reach out to the community here and see if there is any one in the L.A. area that might be willing to open their shop up for an hour one weekend and show me a different way to make the cuts in this wood safely and accurately.

I am not sure what I can offer someone in return other than maybe payment for their time, or a six-pack of their favorite beer, or helping them with part of a project that needs a second set of hands, but if anyone is interested in this, let me know.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't know if this club is still active, but it is in your
area: http://www.sfvw.org/

I'm not close enough to you to make it likely to be
worth your driving to my shop, but I do know there 
are several guys in the valley on this site.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a group in Australia called the shed that provides community usage of tools. I know this doesn't help you, but the idea is good. As usual, liability issues make this impossible here. Check the web for woodworking clubs and see what pops up.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

In our area, the community college offers non-credit courses in such things which affords access to the wood shop.


----------



## rmc (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------

